# Build Direct: Do Not Buy from them!!!!!



## writersbrother (Dec 15, 2011)

I am living a nightmare since I installed flooring that I purchased from this online retailer. In last August I purchased about 2000 sq feet of Build Direct Vanier Cosmopolitan Santos Mahogany engineered hardwood flooring. About a week after most of it was installed, it began to crack and delaminate. Installation was stopped, Build Direct was notified, and then waited and waited and waited for inspector from Build Direct.  All during this time, more and more of the floor cracked and dozens of planks delaminated.  

After weeks an inspector showed up for about 35 minutes. He wrote one paragraph "report" with no conclusions or determination of cause of delamination. Build Direct came to their own conclusions blaming installer errors. 

I hired my own independent certified (court expert certified) inspector who did a very thorough 3 1/2 hour examination of the flooring. His conclusion was that delamination was manufacturing issue, and that the initial cause of cracking (checking) was manufacturing issue as well. 

Thus bottom line is that the only opinion of a certified wood flooring inspector is that there were manufacturing issues causing my floor to delaminate and check. Build Direct has only offered to sell me DIFFERENT wood at a discount. It will cost thousands and thousands of dollars to tear up the existing defective flooring, repair the damage to the subfloor from this, purchase new flooring, and have it installed. 

Do not repeat the mistake that I made. Do not buy from Build Direct. They sold me defective flooring which was determined by a certified wood flooring inspector, and do not support their product now that it has failed.


----------



## isola96 (Dec 17, 2011)

It's like amway for flooring you can't skimp on flooring or any heavy building supply's.
Thanks for the horror story lol


----------

